# Jobo in the House!



## Jobo (Sep 16, 2019)

What's up IronMag? Jobo signing in! It's a pleasure to be here! I'm also on the ASF, Muscle Science Chemistry,  and Evo forums! I'm always loitering to get swole! Right now I need to drop fat while putting on muscle or at least maintaining.  Thanks bros!


----------



## ordawg1 (Sep 16, 2019)

Welcome aboard -OD


----------



## TripleOvertime (Sep 17, 2019)

Welcome to imf


----------



## brazey (Sep 17, 2019)

Welcome....


----------



## Arnold (Sep 17, 2019)

Welcome!


----------



## BadGas (Sep 17, 2019)

Jobo said:


> What's up IronMag? Jobo signing in! It's a pleasure to be here! I'm also on the ASF, Muscle Science Chemistry,  and Evo forums! I'm always loitering to get swole! Right now I need to drop fat while putting on muscle or at least maintaining.  Thanks bros!



Hey Jobo.. great to see you hear. Wish it was under better circumstances.. but we'll play the hand we're dealt.. I'm glad to see you here.. Your energy is 2nd to none.. 
Over time.. I see you making a positive impact here.. I'll give you some advice.. 
Sometimes it's better to let the experts chime in.. while standing by and taking notes.. 

Tho I'm a rep.. I know that my knowledge level doesn't scratch the surface of a few others on here.. And when they speak.. I pay attention and ask questions. It's totally ok to not know everything, though we wish we did.. Never be afraid to pass on giving advice, if you think others more qualified will.. 

Where you know your strong on knowledge, then fire away and help as many as you can.. 

Lastly.. I look forward to your continued support, from a personal standpoint... as does H-AS himself. 

See you on the field..


----------



## REHH (Sep 19, 2019)

Hey Jobo I see you joined over here as well as ASF.....welcome brother


----------

